
Info-ladies make life easier in Bangladesh - bluesmoon
http://southasia.oneworld.net/fromthegrassroots/info-ladies-make-life-easier-in-bangladesh/
======
stretchwithme
This makes me think about how sometimes a tiny seemingly inconsequential
amount of what you may have in abundance can make all the difference to
someone with next to zero of it.

Its also amazing to me that, if people need it, some entrepreneur will start
giving it to them, if at all possible.

I remember reading about this guy who had a cell phone and it only worked in
one part of the village. And that's exactly where people were lined up to pay
him to use it. very cool

